# Started to spot slightly - went for an ultra sound and was told baby is not viable



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

I am 9 weeks along and the Dr. doing the ultrasound said that they should see more develpment (arms, legs etc) so they said this baby was not viable and that I would miscarry within the next two weeks. My midwife is allowing my body to work the way it wants to through this process. I have read up on some herbs From Suzanne Weed's book the childbearing years - and it seems that blue and black cohosh might be useful, but I am not ready to do that yet. There is a part of me that still believe that there might be a chance of life. Call me crazy....I have stopped spotting, in fact stopped that day when I had the ultra sound and only spotted a bit. I am 40 and still bf-ing dd who is 2 and with the stress I had with the lump in my breast (my midwife found it at the first prenatal visit) I feel that my body's energy was not used fo devloping a baby but for trying to keep me centered throughout the ordeal. The lump is benign and I will have a core biopsy so that I can save my breast for bf-ing in the future.

I went on and on but I wanted to give a complete picture to you all of where I am. Thanks for listening.

wishing all of you peace and blessings,

beth


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

No words of wisdom, just a hug ((((Lamplighter))))


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so sorry that your going through all this right now. Too much for one person.

I understand that you're not ready to allow the baby to go yet. It sounds like the baby had a heartbeat when you had your ultrasound.

I too hold out some hope and will pray that everything turns out ok. Please continue to post here and ask for the support you need. That's what this forum is about.

If you feel you need more information on natural miscarrage, there are many threads within this form that have some beautifully written information both practical and emotional.

You may not be ready to look into that - that's ok. Don't force yourself to work through things faster than your ready to.

You'll be in my thoughts - I wish you well.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

thank you mama's for your thoughts and support.

I am just taking it one day at a time.

blessings,
Beth


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Beth - that's all you can do. Your going to go through so many emotions over the comming weeks. Please know that it's ok to feel what your feeling.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

(((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))

I will light a candle of hope for you and your wee one tonight.


----------



## Skyemama (May 6, 2002)

When I was told that my daughter would not survive outside of the womb I was given a choice. As she still kicked inside of me I opted to induce. She did not live. If I had it to do over again I would definatly allow my body to make the decisions not the doctors. This is what my heart told me at the time, although I fell into the pressures of the doctors. I honor and respect your decision to do it this way. My love goes to you and your precious baby.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh, momma, I am so sorry.

(((hugs)))


----------

